# All The Stations...



## caravanman (Sep 8, 2018)

This couple visited over 2,000 UK train stations over a 3 month period!

This is a look back over their adventures, but they have lots of shorter you tube vidoes covering individual days of travel on their youtube channel, "All the stations".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXNym2JgUgY&t=3s

Ed.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Sep 8, 2018)

That's an average of 22 station a day. did they ever get off the trains?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 8, 2018)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> That's an average of 22 station a day. did they ever get off the trains?


Maybe they hopped off onto the platform and back on. That way they can say that they went to all those stations without losing any time.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 8, 2018)

They did not get off the train at every stop, but they only counted the stations if the train stopped there, rather than passing through.

The achievement is that they did visit every single station possible!

Ed


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 8, 2018)

The All the Stations series is great. Two fun people having a fun time on trains. What could be better?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 8, 2018)

caravanman said:


> They did not get off the train at every stop, but they only counted the stations if the train stopped there, rather than passing through.
> 
> The achievement is that they did visit every single station possible!
> 
> Ed


So really they basically just took ever route over a three month period.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Sep 9, 2018)

Love it! I'd love to finish my own little 'project' in the States by visiting all the stations. But for someone not living there I'm afraid it will forever be a dream. So far I've managed 448 stations, of the approx. 520.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > They did not get off the train at every stop, but they only counted the stations if the train stopped there, rather than passing through.
> ...


Yes, basically they rode trains that stopped at all the possible stations, but did not alight at each station, only the ones where they made connections, etc.

You can add your word "just" to the above if you wish to.

I will have to count up _my_ Amtrak stations visited now...






Ed.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 7, 2019)

Geoff & Vicki are back on the rails; this time doing All The Stations of Ireland!
Same channel as before: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7ttKX46nJxUeXZ0aoD4Q5g

These two series have got me wondering... what would be the best way to visit all the stations on Amtrak? You'd obviously have to do a fair bit of back-tracking.

peter


----------

